# record price for a music manuscript



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

the manuscript for Mahler's 2nd Symphony was sold at auction today in London for £4.5 million - get searching the attic for any similar manuscripts!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-38142482


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> the manuscript for Mahler's 2nd Symphony was sold at auction today in London for £4.5 million - get searching the attic for any similar manuscripts!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-38142482


Well, let's see, my house was built in the 1940s in Seattle. I wonder what people with ties to great European composers might have stored things up there? Maybe the Australians might have better luck.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

It's no surprise that Mahler 2 is the record-holder. One of the greatest symphonies of all time.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Wonder what Mahler would think if he was alive today!!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I wish I have his autograph!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Francis Poulenc said:


> It's no surprise that Mahler 2 is the record-holder. One of the greatest symphonies of all time.


Hear, hear!!!!!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> Well, let's see, my house was built in the 1940s in Seattle. I wonder what people with ties to great European composers might have stored things up there? Maybe the Australians might have better luck.


Nice thought but I don't think Slim Dusty manuscripts fetch much anyhow........


----------

